# Folders Missing On Nexus When Connected to Computer



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

I have specific folders on my nexus that hold rom/kernel/radio files to keep everything organized on my phone. When I connect my Nexus to my computer, the folders are not shown but when I go into Recovery, the folders are there. What is wrong?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

i have run into this a few times. It has something to do with the way our phones are read by the computers. If you give it some time, does it seem to reflect? I usually get impatient and reboot and everything shows up.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sometimes I have to disconnect and reconnect my phone when things get buggy. Guess it's just a MTP side effect.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

are you on AOKP. I have this issue on that ROM


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn, now I'm experiencing this issue non stop.

Folders are fine in root explorer but on my computer not everything is being shown.

Works just fine for my friends Nexus when plugged into my computer.


----------



## EDiddy406 (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same problem in AOKP b23+24... just wait and give it time, especially if your space is fairly full...i have almost 16 GB of music on my GNex and it takes a while but eventually all folders show up


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

This happened to my phone long ago, and they have not come back, regardless of the ROM I run. The only work around I have found is to use AirDroid, available for free, in the market.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> This happened to my phone long ago, and they have not come back, regardless of the ROM I run. The only work around I have found is to use AirDroid, available for free, in the market.


Found something interesting.

Apparently, I kept trying to see my folders after freshly installing a ROM. If you wait about 20 minutes after flashing a ROM, all the content and missing folders will be there.

I then wiped all data, cache, dalvik, formatted system, just to test the theory out, and same issue. HOWEVER, I noticed if you open your gallery open, it will force your phone to search for media. Once I did that, all my folders started showing up


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Found something interesting.
> 
> Apparently, I kept trying to see my folders after freshly installing a ROM. If you wait about 20 minutes after flashing a ROM, all the content and missing folders will be there.
> 
> I then wiped all data, cache, dalvik, formatted system, just to test the theory out, and same issue. HOWEVER, I noticed if you open your gallery open, it will force your phone to search for media. Once I did that, all my folders started showing up


Doesn't work for me.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Doesn't work for me.


i also loaded up the superwipe script that Android Revolution HD uses. hopefully that helps


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

this drove me nuts, flashed multiple roms, only could see the default folders when connected to a windows pc via mtp. downloaded sdrescan from the market and ran it. now all my folders show in windows xp. then scan took a while, so be patient.


----------

